# Colts and fillies maturity ages??



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

At what ages to colts mature enough to get mares pregnant? 
And fillies to get pregnant? I wouldn't let Nevada get preg. if I can help it until I am finished with her main training, mebbe around 6-7 years old. Because her being preg. would interfere with her training ya'll know....
My closest friend is getting a stud colt that is 1 year old in a month or so, and he has taken an interest in Nevada across the fence-he and his mother and the rest of the herd are just across the fence so they smell noses and squeal and stuff across the fence. 
So I would have to keep Nevada away as I think she is starting to come into heat at 2 yrs 3 months.
And at what age would my friend's stud colt be able to get her mare and or our mares pregnant? Would he already be able to or in another 2-3 months or more??
Thanks!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You need to treat him as if he can..

At a year there is reason for concern. While a colt is not likely to have mature sperm there is a chance and it gets better the closer they get to 16-18 months. Sexual maturity for both can be as young as 10 months and as late as 24 months though colts will mature faster than fillies by 2 years they are both physically capable..

You won't know how mature he is until you have a pregnancy occur and a fence doesn't stop them.

Nevada is certainly old enough. Possible for a pregnancy and time to get them further than a fence separating.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> You need to treat him as if he can..
> 
> At a year there is reason for concern. While a colt is not likely to have mature sperm there is a chance and it gets better the closer they get to 16-18 months. Sexual maturity for both can be as young as 10 months and as late as 24 months though colts will mature faster than fillies.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks that is very helpful! 
Well, my friend's fence isn't the best and Nevada lives in the pasture RIGHT next to my friends AND bordering the neighbor's field where he is and so I might aught to start keeping her farther away so an accident doesn't happen. He isn't starting to take very much interest in mares yet but starting to a little so... 
Thank you!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Unless you are out there 24/7 you just never know. Some can be really sneaky. They can cross fences and return to where they are or even catch a mare through a fence.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> Unless you are out there 24/7 you just never know. Some can be really sneaky. They can cross fences and return to where they are or even catch a mare through a fence.


Whoaaaa I didn't know that! I don't mind Luna and Ginger getting pregnant, I even want them pregnant, so I woudn't mind. But Nevada.... I will have to keep her in the pasture far away with Comet as company I guess. And he is still needing to be weaned so when the neighbor brings his mother he might try to get out to follow her.


----------

